# What size Hydor?



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was wanting to put a Hydor wave maker in my 55g tank. Which size would be good?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I would get a 3 or 4.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> Which size would be good?


Not really enough info for a sugestion.
I needed more movement around my rock pile. I added 2 nanos to augment my spraybars, gave me the extra I needed.
HTH


----------



## briman213 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have the 200w hydor, it is plenty for me, acutally have to turn it down to 78 on the unit to have the tank at a constant 80.3.

just my .02, but they are really slick units, you'll like the hydor!

-Brian


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

> have the 200w hydor, it is plenty for me, acutally have to turn it down to 78 on the unit to have the tank at a constant 80.3.
> 
> just my .02, but they are really slick units, you'll like the hydor!
> 
> -Brian


 

We are talking about wave makers/powerheads, not heaters.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey, i tried a koralia 2 and it was pretty much useless, returned it for a 3 and it worked very well in my 4ft 90 gallon, so id say a 3 would be great for your tank


----------



## briman213 (Feb 18, 2009)

My Bad opcorn:


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I ended up getting the 3. It has plenty of circulation for the 55g. Had to direct it kinda away from the swim lanes cuz it blows the fish around. It's awesome.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> cuz it blows the fish around


 :lol: :fish: :lol:


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, They seem to like it though...I catch them all the time swim below the flow coming out of the unit...sit there for a second and then slowly float up into the jet stream and let it blow them across the tank. Then they'll come back and do it all over again.

I guess when you're stuck in the same tank day in and day out you find whatever you can for amusement.


----------



## bartho14 (Feb 26, 2009)

glad u like it, mine absolutely love it too


----------



## sleepy09 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 2 in my 125 and it is plenty on circulation. I think a 3 might be to much for a 55.


----------



## mforget (Feb 16, 2009)

I just got a koralia 3 for my 55Gal, it works perfectly but i am wondering if you guys are keeping them running 100% of time or if you shut them off at night for example??

Im asking cause i dont know if they last very long running 100% of the time...


----------



## TexanRebel (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a koralia 4 and I run it 24 / 7. I have only had it for a few months so I can't say how long it will last running this way.


----------

